# sheer genius...using a roman dodecahedron....



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

[http://youtu.be/poGapxsanaI]
this is amazing....possibly the earliest use of technology for knitting?????


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Goodness, how fascinating, imagine if that is the only way to knit, I wouldnt be knitting.


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

me too neither.....
would really make you value your gloves in a whole new way


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Goodness me looks painstakingly slow. Quite fascinating to watch though and a bit like the principle of french knitting.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

They had a lot of time on their hands!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Unfortunately couldn't read what it said - purple lettering against black background - who thought that would be a good idea?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Daisybel said:


> Unfortunately couldn't read what it said - purple lettering against black background - who thought that would be a good idea?


Quite!


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh my! The original Knifty Knitter Loom!! HA HA!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

...and I thought I was the only person who spent time doing crazy experiments on things that take 10 times longer than if they were done the conventional way!

Just as amazing to me is what those darned 3D printers can do. :thumbup:

Abolish purple text on black background! :thumbdown:


----------



## TheMartinHallett (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello, came here just to apologise for the text colour scheme. I really wasn't expecting the attention that the video got and maybe made some poor decisions.. Text is hopefully visible here:
https://sites.google.com/site/dodecaloom/readable-text-from-the-video
:thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

TheMartinHallett said:


> Hello, came here just to apologise for the text colour scheme.


Wow, we should be careful what we say! It's an awesome video, sorry for any insult.

Just FYI, on this site you have to take the S off https when linking: http://sites.google.com/site/dodecaloom/readable-text-from-the-video


----------



## TheMartinHallett (Jun 11, 2014)

Not at all, my fault for obsessively googling to see what people are saying about the video & only dropped by really to say hi and I'm not really a genius in real life, but have copied the title of the thread anyway & posted to my wife in the hope she might be persuaded that I am...
Thanks for the interest in the vid and thanks for editing the link.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

TheMartinHallett said:


> I'm not really a genius in real life...


 I kind of enjoy doing things other people would never spend their time on, too, so of course I think that must represent genius!

Want to impress her still more? 




I've done this with just 3 chained together and was immensely proud of myself! Or do a search for Moebius bagel.


----------



## TheMartinHallett (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I won't argue then. Just wish I could think of something else interesting to do now. But I have been working on an idea with Cleopatra's needles being something to do with socks, so look out for a new video in the next couple of weeks.

The potato chain is fantastic.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Sheer Genius.......if he/she had a loom hook it might work up easier. I would love to try it.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i just cannot believe that a civilization so technically advanced as to design and construct aqua ducts that are still carrying the city's water supply today would have muddled with that ungainly contraption to knit gloves. also weren't the ancient romans master mathematicians? this has to have a higher purpose...
just because we have lost it does not mean there was not art to be had then.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow! I think I'll stick to my needles.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

TheMartinHallett said:


> Hello, came here just to apologise for the text colour scheme. I really wasn't expecting the attention that the video got and maybe made some poor decisions.. Text is hopefully visible here:
> https://sites.google.com/site/dodecaloom/readable-text-from-the-video
> :thumbup:


Hi there - just posting to say we are very near neigbhours - about 10 miles north of you ... Di


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting, but I don't think so. 

What I couldn't understand was why you didn't just thread the yarn end into a needle and pull it through the loops to cast off? Then some of the video time could have shown how you knitted the fingers. 

Clever example of lateral thinking.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Talk about ingenuity and creativity both in the person who designed the thing and in the one who was able to figure out a use for it. Very, very interesting. Thanks so much for sharing and giving me something new to think about. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Sheer Genius.......if he/she had a loom hook it might work up easier. I would love to try it.


I agree, it could have been like a knitting nancy for different sizes


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

laceandbits said:


> Interesting, but I don't think so.
> 
> What I couldn't understand was why you didn't just thread the yarn end into a needle and pull it through the loops to cast off? Then some of the video time could have shown how you knitted the fingers.
> 
> Clever example of lateral thinking.


 Weren't the fingers what resulted from all the tubes being knit and rolled inside the contraption? They're all essentially icords. Online somewhere, there's a terrific long tutorial on making gloves from icords in much the same way that I stumbled on when first learning to knit.

Edit: found it - installment one of that tutorial for anyone who's curious: http://nonaknits.typepad.com/nonaknits/2005/10/icord_gloves_1s.html


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Daisybel said:


> Unfortunately couldn't read what it said - purple lettering against black background - who thought that would be a good idea?


I have seen so many blogs that they think they will make it their own with different colored text and backgrounds.. I just click out.. I can't read them and really don't want to try.. even if they are amazing its too much work when there are so many others that are legible


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

All very interesting but maybe they weren't meant for knitting at all.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for that. It is amazing!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I wonder if being iron , they made metal gloves for a suit of Mailles?


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

TheMartinHallett said:


> Hello, came here just to apologise for the text colour scheme. I really wasn't expecting the attention that the video got and maybe made some poor decisions.. Text is hopefully visible here:
> https://sites.google.com/site/dodecaloom/readable-text-from-the-video
> :thumbup:


That was brilliant! I would have never thought of that.
I would have never thought that it was used that way and was wondering how you were going to get the yarn out of the ball shaped object.
Dick


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Enjoyed that - it might very well be a knitting artefact - I'd like to think so


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Highly unlikely this was used for knitting, IMO. She's thinking out of the box, though. My guess is that it was used for some kind of throwing game, though nobody really knows what these were used for.


----------



## TheMartinHallett (Jun 11, 2014)

didough said:


> Hi there - just posting to say we are very near neigbhours - about 10 miles north of you ... Di


Hello neighbour! :-D


----------



## TheMartinHallett (Jun 11, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> I wonder if being iron , they made metal gloves for a suit of Mailles?


I think this is a possibility & would be a good reason for why they would be made so sturdily


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow! That's cool!
Spool knitting in the extreme.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I would like to have seen how he started the project. Only showing casting off wasn't very helpful.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fore Father of loom knitting!


----------



## TheMartinHallett (Jun 11, 2014)

There's a new video from ChertineP just posted here


----------

